# محااولة يائسة



## جوو الرياض (6 أكتوبر 2011)

محاوله.....
محاولة يائسه..حاولت أن أحتضن رماد أحلامي..
أن ألتقط الدموع التي تهرب من بين أجفاني
أن أتحرر من قيود الغربة التي تأسرني
وتمحوني..
أن أزيل كثبان السحب الرمادية التي تجثو على صدري و تؤلمني
أن أنتزع أشواك الألم التي تجرحني وتنساني..
أن أبتسم رغما عن آلامي و أحزاني..
لكن ..العين تبكي .. والقلب يحكي..
والروح..
مال الروح لا تشكي؟!..
هل تعبت هي أيضاً
نعم أظنها تعبت وما عادت تمتلك الجبروت الذي
يكسبها الهيبة..والصمود
فقد سيطرت عليها كوابيس الزمن الرمادي المظلم وصيرتها أسيرة بين الليل والنار
بين الخوف والرجاء
حتى غدت تلك الروح الشفافة صفراء شاحبة ترمق الشفق الأحمر
وتتساءل ..
ربما يلوح طيف المحبوب من هناك.. ربما يأتي 
على فرس الريح لينتشلها من العذاب
فيرتسم شبح ابتسامة يائسة على تلك الشفاه الذابلة 
ترى إلى متى ستستمر اللوعة..من قال ان بها طاقة؟؟!
ستحتمل الآلام والأحزان..ستصبر على زفرات القلب وسعرت الوجدان
ستصمد أمام حرقة الدمع وسهر الأجفان
لكن...
لا أظن بأن لتلك الروح طاقة على الهجران ..
فأي عدل أيها القدر وأي إنصاف أيها الميزان
من أعطالك الحق في فصل الأرواح عن الأبدان
من علمك استخراج السم من الثعبان ...
من علمك أن تعزف ألحان الحرمان..
أخبرني ...
أجبني...
من علمك أن تقتلع جذور الأمل؟..
من علمك فن دس السم في العسل؟!..
من؟!!
من؟!
من ياترى؟!!
تحيه ه...دافئ ه​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: محااولة يائسة*

من علمك أن تقتلع جذور الأمل؟..
من علمك فن دس السم في العسل؟!..

 آآخ 
كلمات مووجعه


----------



## جوو الرياض (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: محااولة يائسة*

اسعدني توواجدك خيتووو دانه


----------

